# Sticky  Please read: Posting on WTB threads



## fastwater

There has been a lot of 'WTB' or 'Looking For' threads lately.
Please remember when posting to these threads that the Market Place forum is not a discussion forum.
Responses should only be made to that of which the OP is specifically searching for.
If you have...or know where the OP can find what they are looking for...please post.
If you have something else that you feel the OP may be able to use other than what the OP is specifically looking for...please PM the OP with your thoughts.
Thanks.


----------

